# Show me your blue eyed bettas!



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I really like the look of blue eyes on bettas. Show me your blue eyed bettas!

Here is one of my young growing bettas with blue eyes. 
He is huge for his age.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

You've seen one of mine, it's one of your girls! 
Here she is again! She's a little fatty in this pic :/










And here's my newest purchase.. he's coming on the 9th!









I have 2 days before I win this guy... but he's another HMPK for my fancy line!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

P.S. I LOVE the color of your eye!! So deep!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sequin has turquoise eyes.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've always wanted a white betta with blue eyes. but, after Weiss passed, i swore off white bettas. x-x sadly, he had normal black and white eyes. :d

come to think of it.... i don't think any of my boys or girls have blue eyes. o.0


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> P.S. I LOVE the color of your eye!! So deep!


Thanks! Here is an older picture of a very young blue eyed female that is in a new home now.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Here are a few:

Winston!

















Sora hiding behind Daiquiri


















Daiquiri


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Look at all those pretty blue eyed fish! 

metalbetta-Winston looks gorgeous with his orange body and lovely blue eyes. He is a very nice veiltail. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooooo the contrast or orange and blue makes Winston amazing! And I usually don't like VTs...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Ooooo the contrast or orange and blue makes Winston amazing! And I usually don't like VTs...


Sequin wanted me to tell you that he's offended by your dislike of VTs. ;-)


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Sequin wanted me to tell you that he's offended by your dislike of VTs. ;-)


Aww apologize to Sequin! It's nothing personal lol


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL. He says he'll THINK about forgiving you... =P


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Taniwha (;


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Taniwha (;


Oooh, pretty. And how do you have 12.3 Betta fish? Are parts of some of them missing? LOL


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Everyone has such lovely blue-eyed bettas!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL, no, they're all complete  12.3 means there're 12 males and 3 females. That'll change in a moment to 12 males, 6 females


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, ok!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Not a great pic, but I love him for his eyes! I can tell what he's looking at :3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, man! my new female has the prettiest blue eyes! xD i didn't realize it until i brought her home, and my brother took a look at her and said "oh! she has blue eyes!" sure enough. :d they look so good on her, too. xD i'm gonna try to get pics of her stunning blues. :d


oh, man! would anyone like for me to make a slideshow video of these stunning blue-eyed beauties, to the song "Blue Eyes" by Mika? xD i just suddenly wanted to. xD


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Gabriel and Poseidon, respectively.  Not sure if Poseidon's are technically blue, but oh well. :-?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Aigis was my first blue-eyed betta, and she made me fall in love with them. ♥










One of my current boys, Octavian, has a small bit of electric blue in his eyes. He's too fidgety though, I can never take a proper picture of it!


----------

